# [ اقتراح ] مين حابب يعمل CNC router machine ... ينضم معي !



## المهندسه رهاف (17 يوليو 2013)

مرحبا 
بداية كل عام وانت بخير .. 

انا هون جديدة ع الملتقى وما سجلت فيه الا لروعته ... يمكن افضل مكان يحكي عن السي ان سي لكن الشي الي متأكدة منه انه هو المكان الوحيد فيه العدد الكبير هدا من المهتمين في هيك موضوع وطامحين بدرجة كبيرة ليصنعو السي ان سي خاصتهم ..
وانا هيني انضميت الكم .. لانه مشروع تخرجي باذن الله CNC router machine 

انا لدي من العلم البسيط ما يرضي مشروع تخرجي 
لكن الفكرة هنا انا نجتمع نحن اصحاب الهدف الواحد للوصول للنتجة المطلوبة ..

فلنفترض اننا هنا في الملتقى دفعة طلاب مهندسين بأحد الكليات ونريد عمل مشروع تخرج 
اي نحن هنا لمساعدة بعضنا 

مين يريد ان ينضم لي ونصنع ماكينة سوياً؟؟
اي مشروع تخرج يحتاج الى شخصين على الاقل 
وانا منتظرة اول شخصين ليبدأ نقاشنا الاول وطبعا اهلا وسهلا بالجميع واكيد الفايدة بالنهاية راح تعم على الجميع 

باذن الله سوف تكون هديتنا لهذا الملتقى الرائع الذي جمعنا في مكان واحد


----------



## الزير911 (18 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم اللهم تقبل صيامنا وصيامكم
انت من وين لو سمحت ع كل حال بفضل الله عملت اكثر من ماكنه وكانت الاخيره كبيرة الحجم وصناعيه طول 3 متر بعرض 1.60 
واي مساعده انا جاهز


----------



## المهندسه رهاف (18 يوليو 2013)

انا من غزة خيو 
هدا شي كتير حلو ورائع بجد وبشرفنا انك تكون معنا وتساعدنا ويسلمو كتير سلفا 
مش حنسألك شي هلأ ... في كل جزئية ازا احتجنا شي ان شالله بتكون معنا وبتساعدنا خيو ^_^
نورتنا بطلتك


----------



## المهندسه رهاف (18 يوليو 2013)

شو وين المهندسين والي بدهم يعملو سي ان سي !!! 
؟؟


----------



## khdroj (5 أغسطس 2013)

مرحبا انا من قلقيلية وقمت بتصنيع الماكنه والها فيديوهات على اليوتيوب ولقاء على الفضائيه الفلسطينيه اي مساعده انا جاهز


----------



## الزير911 (6 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم اذا سمحت بهالسوال اخ عبد الفتاح هل هناك فائدة من ناحيه ماديه للماكنه التي عملتها الف شكر انا احمد من الخليل


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (11 أغسطس 2013)

وفقكم الله


----------



## vie.logic (12 أغسطس 2013)

khdroj قال:


> مرحبا انا من قلقيلية وقمت بتصنيع الماكنه والها فيديوهات على اليوتيوب ولقاء على الفضائيه الفلسطينيه اي مساعده انا جاهز




لدي سؤال . هل اشتريت الدرايفر ام صنعته ؟


----------



## Nexus (13 أغسطس 2013)

الله يوفقكم ومتابع واي مساعده اقدر عليها ماراح اقصر


----------



## azaharna (15 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
انا مهندس مقيم بغزه ومهتم جدا بالموضوع والتعاون معك الرجاء التواصل وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## AMRAOUI (15 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم اريد تصاميم لصناعة cnc ولكم الف شكر


----------

